# Voltage for running magnatraction and G+ cars?



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

So my home track is using a variable power supply, and not the Tomy wallwarts. I know that I run G-Jets at 12 Volts, fray cars at 20, my G3 superstocks at 18.

My question is, what is the recommended voltage for the magnatraction and G+ cars? What is the voltage that the wall warts were set at with these old sets? I have tried running them at 18 volts and they just seem way faster than I remember as a kid and they are really tough to drive. I was able to run them round and round on my little AFX 12 foot crossover as a kid, but can't keep them on now on my 45 feet of track. I know I am older and maybe my trigger finger is a little slower, but geez, I'm 37, it can't be that bad yet.  

If anyone has a good answer for me that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

18V works well for Afx/XT cars, as well as G+'s


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I like to run the X-Traction slot cars at 16 volts.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Oh Marty, Not you too!*

I'm guessing your tuning skills are much improved since your youth and much like me, the old eye to hand thing is rearing it's ugly head! 37? Egads, I wish! I got hangnails older than that.  Hows the weather on the convergent plateau? Just today we've returned to 45 degrees, grey and raining on the westside- blecccc! At least I dont have to shovel it. Looking forward to coming up and meeting the crew at your next event. I'm gonna try and drag Jerry along too!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bill, yeah, that is a lot of it, better tuning, slower reflexes. When I was a kid, they didn't get oiled, shoes didn't get changed, or tires, I just ran them until they didn't anymore. =) Maybe that's why they were slower... 

I tried running them at 16 volts like Brian mentioned and they were a lot more drivable, seems like a pretty good setting to me.

As for weather, Maple Valley is just about done with the snow on the ground, we still have a snowman hanging on for dear life inthe fron yard though. You definitely need to come to Deans place next month for the race, he has a great track and it's always a good time!


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

martybauer31 said:


> Bill, yeah, that is a lot of it, better tuning, slower reflexes. When I was a kid, they didn't get oiled, shoes didn't get changed, or tires, I just ran them until they didn't anymore. =) Maybe that's why they were slower...
> 
> I tried running them at 16 volts like Brian mentioned and they were a lot more drivable, seems like a pretty good setting to me.
> 
> As for weather, Maple Valley is just about done with the snow on the ground, we still have a snowman hanging on for dear life inthe fron yard though. You definitely need to come to Deans place next month for the race, he has a great track and it's always a good time!


 I have had this same question for a while and after reading this thread. I had been running at 18 volts for quite a while and the cars seemed way too fast. I spent some time last night with my G+ cars experimenting with voltage. I agree with all the 16 volts for Aurora G+ provides the best combination of speed and handling. 

Thanks to all.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Here are my thoughts:

My Tomy wall warts put out 20.5 volts with no load (no cars running).

The wall wart is rated 7VA (Volts x Amps = 7), so when a car is drawing current, the voltage drops accordingly, and the 7VA is not exceeded.

If a G+ draws anywhere from 1 to 4 amps, then the wall wart is providing it with a voltage range of 7 volts to 1.75 volts, to maintain the 7VA output from the power supply.

With a constant 18 volts, the car will be getting anywhere from 18VA to 72VA.

I think the above is correct, but I could be wrong.


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree it would be difficult to run tests at variable voltages with wall warts.

My test on the G+ cars was done using a variable Trakmate power supply (1 - 30 volts, 10 amp) used on a 38 foot four lane track so there was no guesswork regarding voltage.


----------

